
It Is Surprisingly Hard to Store Energy - mhb
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Energy/It-Is-Surprisingly-Hard-to-Store-Energy
======
nxzero
Entertaining that Gates finds something so fundamental as the nature of
something that wants to move does not like being contained a surprising idea.

